# Is Radio Shack's Gigaware house brand decent?



## riker1384

I was a a Radio Shack and saw a bunch of products under the Gigaware brand which is Radio Shack's house brand these days. They had some cheap mp3 players, some Ipod speakers and various things. Has anyone had experience with any sort of Gigaware products? Are they cheap crap, or are they decent?


----------



## JoeKustra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riker1384* /forum/post/17772889
> 
> 
> I was a a Radio Shack and saw a bunch of products under the Gigaware brand which is Radio Shack's house brand these days. They had some cheap mp3 players, some Ipod speakers and various things. Has anyone had experience with any sort of Gigaware products? Are they cheap crap, or are they decent?



Well, it has been over three months since your post. I guess you may never read this or I may never know if you do. I just hooked up the Gigaware 12-551 HD radio I got for 50% off and it is ergonomic crap but technologically gifted. I get more stations than either my Sony or JVC receivers, neither of which are HD or RDS. This unit is BOTH. That's not easy to find. I have RDS in one car and a JVC HD radio in one car. The Gigaware has a terrible display and silly remote control. I use it as a tuner but the speakers do sound ok. You have to dim the display when you turn it off since that feature doesn't stick. Anyhow, it was cheap and my expectations are low. But it really has a great tuner. I don't have an iPod to test it with, sorry.


----------



## JakeInLongBeach


Very variable;  some of the stuff I've gotten seems to be top-quality, then others are clearly defective; latest example is a USB headset with loud hum.    The only reason I buy from RS anymore is desperate need for the  item & cannot wait.   My best advice: SAVE YOUR RECEIPT and watch the 30-day return deadline.


----------

